# do your dogs wear collars?



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

just curious to see how many of your dogs wear collars 24/7. 

ours only wear them if we are taking them out (ie: a baseball game, dog show, training class, shopping, etc.)

our reasoning is: I hate the collar ring around the neck, can't stand the tag jingle, choking/strangling hazard.

odd though, I have over 25 basically new collar/leash sets...:bowl:

however, we have a very secure fenced yard, they are never left outside when we aren't home, they are both proofed 100% on recall for our creek walks & romps at the farm, & both are microchipped & tattooed.

what do you do & why?


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

Rookie doesn't wear one in the house. He does wear one whenever he goes outside, whether it's in public or just the back yard.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

My dogs wear collars except when in the agility ring. They do not wear their town tags though - I find that annoying  Their tags are in my purse along with proof of rabies.


----------



## sophiesadiehannah's mom (Feb 11, 2007)

foster dogs always wear collars when out, my girls only wear collars when we go somewhere. no one wears them in the house because of wrestling with each other.


----------



## LilTuffGirl (Sep 22, 2009)

I use to take Hayden's off while shes in the house but kept forgetting to put it back on when she goes outside (our fence is falling apart... have to wait till its warm to put up a new one) so until I can remember better she wears hers. I rather have that annoyance than lose my pup.

The cat now has a collar and tag after he got out and we couldnt find him for hours. Hes not allowed outside but the husband has some careless friends.


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

Molly wear hers only when we're outside!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Always have them on...I don't like the collar ring either but feel they needs them on, they have boomerang tags so no jingle. Chester is mirochipped, and Murphy will be later.


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

Always have the collar on with an i.d. tag and the rabies tag. Petsmart has those little rubber edges for the tags so they don't jingle too much. 

I agree, don't like what the collar does to the neck hair but I still leave the collar on.


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

Eli and Bailey wear theirs only on walks. I forgot to take them off once and I had only turned my back for a second---Eli had Bailey by the collar and was twisting. Poor Bailey!


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Misty always wears her collar. I dont mind the jungle of the tags. She is chipped also, just in case.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Mine always wear theirs.....


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

I had started another thread of this a few months back, here is the link for some more results and comments: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=66742 

Molson only wears his on a walk or when we are up at the cottage, or a new place.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Mine only wear collars if we go on walks or go somewhere. In the house or backyard collars are always off.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

No collars in the house, but when we go for walks, vet or anywhere else always collars.


----------



## tonisaysss (Nov 6, 2009)

layla and my min pin normally wear collars all the time because we live in an apartment and when they need to potty, we have to manually take them for a walk.

i will occasionally take them off, especially when sleeping, because the "groove" in their fur makes me sad. 

i just ordered boomerrang tags for them both so bye-bye jingles!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Only when necessary.


----------



## kaysy (Jan 9, 2010)

Marty only wears a collar outside. Our first golden was rolling around on the carpet and got a ring caught in the fibers. I don't know what would have happened to Sam or the (new) carpet if we hadn't been here to get the collar off. Of course we let Marty out to pee and forget to put a collar on, which I know isn't good. We're in a remote area and all neighbors know we have a golden and he's microchipped.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

missmarstar said:


> Mine only wear collars if we go on walks or go somewhere. In the house or backyard collars are always off.


Same here.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Normally, yes. But Milo ate Gilmours. We have to get a new one!


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Mine have always worn collars 24/7. I did buy Hank a boomerang tag, not because of the jingle but I was worried that the tags might get caught between the deck slats or floor registers.


----------



## kgiff (Jul 21, 2008)

Sunrise said:


> My dogs wear collars except when in the agility ring. They do not wear their town tags though - I find that annoying  Their tags are in my purse along with proof of rabies.


Exactly what I do. But their tags live in the dog training bag since it's usually in the same place as the dogs and my purse my not be.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Mine only wear them if we are taking a walk or going somewhere. In the house and the yard they don't wear collars. My dogs love to play and wrestle, and I have heard way too many horror stories of one dog getting their jaw caught in the other dog's collar. Not worth the risk to me.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Doesn't wear a collar!.
I walk him,on a kennel lead!.


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

They have several for various reasons but generally speaking no they do not wear collars at home. They go "commando".


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

next question: what do you do with their expired rabies tags?

I have one on my keys (in case they are ever lost), and one on the zipper of each soft crate/front of airline crate (for shows)


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

At "home" in IL she would only wear hers when she went outside or was walked, but here I feel like it's necessary for her to wear it constantly in case she gets loose. I take it off at night.


----------



## Minnesota Rosie (Jul 28, 2009)

Rosie wears her collar almost all the time. Once a week or so, I take it off at night. Other than that, it's always on.


----------



## GoldenOwner12 (Jun 18, 2008)

can't leave a collar on my dogs as Shelley chews them off even while its on the dog. She has eaten 2 of Einsteins tas that were on his collar so its to risky. So collars only go on when we go out walking etc.


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

fostermom said:


> Mine only wear them if we are taking a walk or going somewhere. In the house and the yard they don't wear collars. My dogs love to play and wrestle, and I have heard way too many horror stories of one dog getting their jaw caught in the other dog's collar. Not worth the risk to me.


I agree with that. Paco only wears his collar together with his leash. I found this on the internet and if you search you can find some horrible stories about dogs and cats.

"What are the Risks / How do Accidents Happen?

Any dog wearing a collar is at risk. The most common collar tragedy involves two dogs playing. One dog’s teeth or jaw becomes caught in the other dog’s collar. Panic causes the dogs to struggle, often resulting in the collar twisting, becoming a noose around the dog’s neck. It takes mere seconds for the dog to suffocate. A collar this tight is nearly impossible to release.

Other dangers include the collar becoming caught between deck boards or heating vents. The tags get caught, and in the struggle to free himself, the dog twists the collar tighter and tighter. Jumping up against a fence, the collar gets caught and the dog is hung. Other potentially dangerous areas include crates and kennels, branches, picnic tables, underneath furniture, under cars and on bicycles. "


----------

